# Not picking up where I stopped reading



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sundog is a K1.  I don't read as voraciously as most / all of you do.  For some time now it seems when I go back to reading a book after Sundog has been sleeping for a while (hours, day or so), it doesn't go back to the "page" where I stopped.  Sometimes I think it's me, but other times I'm sure it doesn't.  And I think (maybe) it started when I turned the right justification off in a book, noticed the different pickup page, turned justification on again, and it still doesn't (always?) start where I left off.  

I don't want to have to bookmark every time I stop reading.  I did call KCS this morning.  CS told me to press Home when I stop.  Then it should go back to where I left off reading.  I should not have to do that though.  Sometimes you don't know if you'll pick up and read again soon or not.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Has it been a while since you had WhisperNet on? Turning it on once in a while seems to improve the integrity of the order of things.

Also, the hard reset you did earlier today when you were trying to charge it might help as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, you shouldn't have to do that.  Do turn on Whispernet, as Verena said.  And we know you've recently done a hard reset.  : )

Let us know if it helps.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If it has been happening in the same book, it could also be a problem with that book.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Some people have complained about that when reading Topaz formatted books.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

As I said, I don't read an awful lot.  I think it's happened in two books.  Maybe.  Whispernet does get turned on and off occasionally when I at least download samples.  Maybe I should turn it on and off a little more often.  I only get books from Amazon via Whispernet, so I guess topaz would not be the problem.  Hopefully the hard reset earlier today will help.  

I'm early in the book I'm currently reading.  It's a long one.


----------



## OddManOut (Oct 23, 2009)

This is happening because you are turning the Kindle off while reading (or in a book). You need to put the Kindle in sleep mode instead, or go back to the home screen before shutting the device off. When you hold the switch over for 4 seconds and actually turn the device off, you are disconnecting the battery (internally). The device does not have time to save the page because basically you're killing the power.

When you go to sleep mode, or to the home screen the device will save the last location read and you'll have no problems returning your actual last location.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

OddManOut said:


> This is happening because you are turning the Kindle off while reading (or in a book). You need to put the Kindle in sleep mode instead, or go back to the home screen before shutting the device off. When you hold the switch over for 4 seconds and actually turn the device off, you are disconnecting the battery (internally). The device does not have time to save the page because basically you're killing the power.
> 
> When you go to sleep mode, or to the home screen the device will save the last location read and you'll have no problems returning your actual last location.


^^ This. If you turn the Kindle off while you're in a book, it's kind of like turning off the computer in the middle of editing a document - you only get back what you had at the last auto-save.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

OddManOut said:


> This is happening because you are turning the Kindle off while reading (or in a book). You need to put the Kindle in sleep mode instead, or go back to the home screen before shutting the device off. When you hold the switch over for 4 seconds and actually turn the device off, you are disconnecting the battery (internally). The device does not have time to save the page because basically you're killing the power.
> 
> When you go to sleep mode, or to the home screen the device will save the last location read and you'll have no problems returning your actual last location.


The matches what I remember reading a while ago. The Kindle saves locations, notes, and bookmarks when going to the Home page (and possibly during a few other activities). Therefore, turning the Kindle off when not at the Home page risks losing your book location and newer notes. I have a K2 and have also noticed my Kindle losing my book location and recent notes sometimes after a random reset (it resets by itself). I have gotten into the following habits:

When stopping reading, I go to the Home page and put the Kindle to sleep. (If I forget to put the Kindle to sleep, the Next Page is sometimes pushed accidentally when I close the cover.)
When reading and making several notes or bookmarks, I periodically go to the Home page and return to the book. It only took losing one long typed comment for me to think of Home as equivalent to Save when writing documents.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I only get books from Amazon via Whispernet, so I guess topaz would not be the problem.


I just bought a topaz formatted book through Amazon yesterday.

They are usually pretty easy to recognize. They look a little like photocopies of the book pages. The Kindle font is not recognized, they use their own font. Sometimes the font are a little blurry or its a little like the ink has run in the letters.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

OddManOut said:


> This is happening because you are turning the Kindle off while reading (or in a book).


It's not that. I've never turned it off. I only put it to sleep.

Knock-on-wood. After doing the hard reset the other day when Sundog needed resuscitation, the problem seems to have been fixed. I hope. Does doing a hard reset generally correct odd problems like this?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

OK.  Sundog has been sleep for app. 20 minutes.  Woke him up.  Was that where I left off?  Went to the previous page to check something.  Huh?  It must have gone back two or three pages.  When I started turning pages to where it was when I woke it up, the pagination was not the same.

Would it be something about the software in this particular book "The Devil's Candy: Anatomy of a Hollywood Fiasco" or is it Sundog?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just downloaded a sample of your book.  It looks like a topaz book to me.  My guess is that's your problem at least with this particular book.  The book I am currently reading is also Topaz and it did the same thing to me just a little bit ago.  

You need to remember to bookmark your spot.  My theory is...topaz books are like photocopied books that have been put into ereader format.  They want to stop at the end of their page not where you choose to stop them.  I think that might be why they jump around.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Sebat.  Makes sense enough.  Something to do with the book's software -- not Sundog.  Happy to hear that it's not that Sundog is sick.  So I will either bookmark page where I stop or go to Home from there.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, Sebat. Makes sense enough. Something to do with the book's software -- not Sundog. Happy to hear that it's not that Sundog is sick. So I will either bookmark page where I stop or go to Home from there.


I think the only way to really keep your page is to bookmark it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

This is weird. Makes me doubt myself? I happened to stop reading at a chapter. (Easy to remember where I was.) I pressed Home and saw that my contents came on screen. Then _probably_ put it to sleep. It's in an Oberon cover so didn't look at it for an hour or two. Just went back to it. HUH? The title / author of the book was at top (like when you're in a book) and the page dots (whatever they're called) at the bottom. The rest of the screen was blank. So basically a blank screen. I pressed Home. Contents came up. Went into the book "Devil's Candy" and cover page came up. There were no bookmarks in it. (There's supposed to be a bookmark where you stopped reading -- though it may be wrong place?)

I noticed in another thread someone was having a problem probably due to Topaz. How do you know a book is formatted in Topaz? Topaz = a bad thing. I am simply not computer / software literate. I like to KISS.


----------



## OddManOut (Oct 23, 2009)

The device does not create a bookmark to remember your last page saved, it just automatically remembers. The bookmarks function is user based. You have to physically "dog-ear" the page for a bookmark to be set.



Kindle Users Guide said:


> Although Kindle automatically saves your place whenever you stop reading, you may also want to add additional bookmarks. You can place a bookmark at any location, and you can have multiple bookmarks in whatever you are reading. When you add a bookmark, it is associated with the first location on the page. If you change text size, the bookmark will still be associated with that location. You can return to a bookmarked location at any time. Kindle stores all your bookmarks for the current content in your annotations. You can view them at any time by pressing the Menu button and selecting "My Notes & Marks."


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

OddManOut said:


> The device does not create a bookmark to remember your last page saved, it just automatically remembers. The bookmarks function is user based. You have to physically "dog-ear" the page for a bookmark to be set.


But that's the problem, mine doesn't automatically remember last page read (where K was put to sleep) -- at least not reliably. Sebat said it's due to the Topaz formatting in the book, so therefore need to bookmark page when I stop.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> But that's the problem, mine doesn't automatically remember last page read (where K was put to sleep) -- at least not reliably. Sebat said it's due to the Topaz formatting in the book, so therefore need to bookmark page when I stop.


With the K1...to create a bookmark, you need to scroll to the top of the page and click to flip the corner down on the page. If that still doesn't hold your place, I don't know what will. You'll just have to remember you location number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or you can press Alt-B  

It's not clear to me if this happens with ALL books or with just the one you're currently reading?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep, sounds like a topaz issue. I believe with the K1 to bookmark, you can use the shift + B (it's been awhile since I've used a K1)

When I have this problem, I just try to remember to jot down the location number before I put it to sleep. Sticky notes are my friends.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The last two - three times today when I stopped reading, I bookmarked the page and then put Sundog to sleep.  So now two - three times it's opened at the correct page / where I left off.

I think all this started in this book or maybe the previous.  And it seems to me it started when I tried turning right justification off.  Then the problem started.  I turned right justification back on and problem continued.  Previous to this book (or the one before it), I could always simply put Sundog to sleep and when I woke him, I'd be at page where I had stopped.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep, sounds like a topaz issue. I believe with the K1 to bookmark, you can use the shift + B (it's been awhile since I've used a K1)
> 
> When I have this problem, I just try to remember to jot down the location number before I put it to sleep. Sticky notes are my friends.


Nope, Alt-B.  It has been awhile since you used a K1! In addition to sebat's tip, you can also use the Menu function to Add a Bookmark. But either the scroll wheel way that sebat mentioned or the Alt-B are the easiest.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> The last two - three times today when I stopped reading, I bookmarked the page and then put Sundog to sleep.  So now two - three times it's opened at the correct page / where I left off.
> 
> I think all this started in this book or maybe the previous. And it seems to me it started when I tried turning right justification off. Then the problem started. I turned right justification back on and problem continued. Previous to this book (or the one before it), I could always simply put Sundog to sleep and when I woke him, I'd be at page where I had stopped.


I'd suggest that if it happens again, try a different book for awhile, even if you are just paging through it as a test. You need to see if it's definitely the book.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

How can you tell on the Amazon book page if it's a Topaz formatted book?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops..alt+B, that's right. My first thought was ctrl+B, but I knew that wasn't right.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> How can you tell on the Amazon book page if it's a Topaz formatted book?


It's not that easy to tell.... I always download a sample; and if the font looks wrong or is smeared on the page, I know it is a Topaz book. If it looks really bad over several pages, I won't buy the book.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Few pages back there were four lines in the middle of a paragraph that were way indented on the left side.  A little (lot?) wacky!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Few pages back there were four lines in the middle of a paragraph that were way indented on the left side. A little (lot?) wacky!


There are a lot of poorly formatted books out there. Indents are often wrong, and I've seen the book title and author's name get interspersed in the text portions more than a few times. This is why it is important to sample a book before buying, usually problems like this are evident in the first several pages.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I didn't sample this current book "Devil's Candy" before buying.  I bought the DTB a number of years ago and never got around to reading it.  So I knew I wanted it.

As I said, I don't read as voraciously as most do here, but I have read more than in many years previous to getting Sundog.  First anniversary is Halloween.  I do prefer reading on Sundog than DTB.  But I do have plenty of coffee table type books / books with pictures.  So I am still contributing to mostly B&M book stores.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It seemed to be working for a while, then . . . I bookmarked a page and put Sundog to sleep.  Picked it up 30 - 60 minutes later.  It opened on the page before the bookmark.  The bookmark was on a page or two before what I actually had bookmarked.  

Still think that's likely to be a Topaz problem?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Still think that's likely to be a Topaz problem?


It's a good possibility. Have you actually determined that the book is in the Topaz format?

Additionally, a book does not have to be in the Topaz format to have some bugs. A few books were pulled from Amazon due to something in them that caused Kindles to crash. Stephen King's _The Stand_ was one of them, and it was several months before they fixed it and put it back in the store.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if it's actually Topaz.  Others have said they thought it was.  After reading app. 6 - 8 books, this is the first time I've had this type problem.  Very early in this book (or maybe it was the immediately previous) I tried unjustifying the right margin, then put it back to justified after thinking that might have caused the problem.  I don't know.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would go with the assumption that the problem is with the book file unless it starts happening in a lot of other books.


----------

